
An app that finds NSFW photos on your phone? - OrgaHenry
https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1305287901
======
staticelf
Probably too late for this guy:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3bxyb2/i_accid...](https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3bxyb2/i_accidentally_uploaded_50000_porn_photos_to_my/)

~~~
OrgaHenry
Ouch, my condolences :(

------
sdfjkl
The whole concept of NSFW is ridiculous and one of the more embarrassing
things about the "modern" workplace.

~~~
jamesrom
How so? Do you not think there is a level of professionalism required in a
work setting?

~~~
Juliate
How do you define "professionalism"? And for what purposes?

~~~
jamesrom
I’ll take that as a no...

~~~
Juliate
That's the "professionalism" word that I object to, not your question :)

You may object to NSFW for a multitude of (better) reasons that have nothing
to do with "we're in a context where we work for money".

------
bwang29
There are a few apps right now that runs offline A.I. (instead of in the
cloud) using the new CoreML in iOS 11 from Apple, including general object
detection as well. But NSFW is a special unique use case.

Guess when you are a third party app running A.I. across entire user album you
can't really do cloud anymore.

Disclaimer, developer of Polarr Album+ here (recently launched [1])

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/06/album-organizes-photos-
wit...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/06/album-organizes-photos-with-a-i-
that-runs-on-your-phone-not-in-the-cloud/)

~~~
OrgaHenry
Hey, your app looks dope! Will definitely try it out. How do you differentiate
yourself from the built in AI that's in the default Photos app?

------
hjnilsson
There is another app called Nude that does the same thing. Unclear what
differentiates this one.

~~~
julianwachholz
Maybe this one doesn't send the photos back to the company's servers.

~~~
mehs
Maybe.

~~~
codeisawesome
Would be good if there was a way to switch off internet access to apps in iOS.

~~~
OrgaHenry
You actually can switch off cellular access of a certain app. You can also use
airplane mode while you're using our app. We actually encourage our users to
turn on airplane mode while using our app, because we want them to know it
absolutely does not use the internet to scan your photos :)

